# Currant Creek Reservoir



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I was just wondering if there are any boating restrictions on Currant Creek reservoir? In the summer I was thinking of taking my 14' aluminum boat with a 15 h.p. motor on the reservoir, along with a little camping. I checked the website for Utah boating restrictions, but it didn't say anything about Currant Creek. Any help would be appreciated.
Here is the website. 
http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/ ... CTIONS.pdf


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You're good to go.

See if this helps also:
http://publiclands.org/explore/site.php?id=1248


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

We go up there every year in a canoe with an electric motor. It is very fun and perfect lake to troll on with a small boat/canoe. Plus fishing is almost always great when we go!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So my family and I love camping there. But we always get skunked fishing. Is a boat/canoe the best bet to get into the fish up there. Any special lures? I've used all my goto lures and baits that have done very good for me on the south end of the state.


----------

